# 1965 Globe Slicer for Sale in NH...$300 obo



## denisenh (Dec 15, 2010)

I was cleaning out an old house and found this in a closet.  The company says it was manufactured in 1965.  Seems to be in good working order.  I think the home owner used to own a deli or small restaurant.  Anyone want to buy it?  Please contact me at [email protected] and thanks.  Looking to accept a reasonable offer.  Thank you.


----------



## meateater (Dec 16, 2010)

I offer a shiny nickel.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 16, 2010)

I see your nickle and raise you a dime.


----------



## denisenh (Dec 18, 2010)

What's the big deal?  It still works like day one.  Why so insulting?


----------



## tom37 (Dec 18, 2010)

For starters, maybe a tiny little introduction would be nice.

The people here are a great bunch and always more then willing to help.

Try walking into a room full of people and say (hey I found this slicer in a closet and want to sell it make an offer.

Not that you wouldn't sell it that way.

I would say that here anyways, make an introduction, let us know what part of the world you are in, and you will most likely hear from folks that are interested in it.

I know for a fact that if you are near me, that I would take a look at it.

Now if you are hundreds of miles away I would likely pass until I found one close to me so I could check it out in person.

Times are hard these days and money is hard to come by for some, so alot of folks want to be really sure about what they are getting.

Maybe dust it off and slap a piece of meat up on it and take a short video, post the vid and see what happens.

Good Luck and like I said if your close, there's a good chance you may hear from me again.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 18, 2010)

Something else that would help is more details.  A picture is a good start, but these SMF'ers like the details, like  hp, cutting disk size, weight of machine (especially if you're in New Hampshire).   Are you willing to crate and ship?  I ask these questions because I did recently purchase a Commercial Grade Slicer from one of our members.  That puppy weighs 62 lbs plus crating material brought it in at 82 lbs.  Shipping alone, via UPS was better than half a C note.   Data plate picture was taken.  etc, etc, etc.....  Since you just recently joined, you may not be aware that this site has very picky people who like specifics.


----------



## denisenh (Dec 19, 2010)

Well thank you Tom for explaining and not being offensive.  I appreciate that considering I am new here.  First you're right, letting people know my location is key!  I'm in NH on the MA line.  

As far as the weight of the machine, I have absolutely no idea.  I can barely move it because I think it weighs as much as my car!  Therefore, I can't ship it anywhere, it needs to be picked up.  I took the picture the day I posted it on here so about a week ago now.  

I have no experience in any industry that uses equipment like this.  I have no idea how to use it so I can't demonstrate it at all.  I would have no idea how to clean it after anyway.  I am helping my dad gut out an old house that he bought and this is one of the items that the owners left behind.  It still works when plugged in so it must be of value to someone who may needs one.  If I can't sell it, I guess I can always bring it to the nearest metal scrapyard.

Here's the info from the tag on the machine:  

Model #C285

Serial #G63

115 v 

4.3 a 

1/3 hp

1725 rpm

K-code

SP-type

50 C rise

I hope this helps those who are looking at it and thanks again Tom and Dave.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2010)

Did a short search.

Seems it was a pretty good slicer, and parts look to be available.

Was one last month on Craigslist (Wisc.) for $450, but I couldn't tell if it was sold or withdrawn.


----------



## eman (Dec 19, 2010)

Post it on craigs list in your area for sure.

 That way you hit the local market in your area. I know all of us who are looking to buy equipment search craigs list every day.


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like a great slicer.  Since it has to be picked up local advertising would be your best bet.  Try craigslist or your local free shopper.  I would clean it as best you can and check for frayed wires and such.  You should have no trouble getting offers but place a starting price on it first.  Hope you do well.  Just a note, if it weighs less than 50 lbs UPS can handle it but make sure you say shipping paid by buyer.


----------



## tom37 (Dec 19, 2010)

With what bear found, I would say that if there isn't anyone from here thats close then like eman said craigslist would be next best.

If it wern't so far away I would check it out for myself.

Good Luck.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 19, 2010)

Like I said to you in my PM, I would also check with your local restaurant equipment supply sources. The one in my area that I spoke with did not support the price you want for it so going into this with the right price point is going to help

Good luck


----------



## deannc (Dec 19, 2010)

While researching this item I found a couple that auctioned off recently for $110 and $120 at All Star Restaurant Equipment Internet only auction site.

Looking at the Globe website   based on the 1/3 hp rating, I'm figuring this one is likely from their Economy line and is most likely comparably to the newer C12 model that sells for just over $900 new (maybe).

Denise, if you haven't already, you could probably call Globe Food Equipment (800-972-4972) to see what a comparable model may be and possibly an idea on a fair selling price.


----------

